# Vitamin IVs and Thyroiditis



## maggz3 (May 23, 2011)

Hello Everyone-

I had a question regarding vitamin IV's and thyroiditis/hashimotos. I have recently been diagnosed with postpartum thyroiditis which could lead to hashimotos as I have anitbodies to my thyroid. Also, I was told I have a reactivation of the Epstein Barr virus. To treat the Esptein Barr, my naturopath recommends that I do vitamin IV's, specifically the Myers cocktail. Supposedly vitamin IVs are very effective in treating Epstein Barr and chronic fatigue.

My question is if anyone knows about the Myers cocktail exacerbating the autoimmune aspect of hashimotos. I have done two IV's and both time my neck and glands have gotten swollen the day after and will stay that way for a few days after. My naturopath has never heard of this reaction and usually the IV's just make people feel better. I felt better for a day but then I kind of crash. It would make sense that activating my immune system would also activate the thyroid antibodies as well.

Any ideas would be appreciated as I am torn about whether to continue with the IV's or not.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

maggz3 said:


> Hello Everyone-
> 
> I had a question regarding vitamin IV's and thyroiditis/hashimotos. I have recently been diagnosed with postpartum thyroiditis which could lead to hashimotos as I have anitbodies to my thyroid. Also, I was told I have a reactivation of the Epstein Barr virus. To treat the Esptein Barr, my naturopath recommends that I do vitamin IV's, specifically the Myers cocktail. Supposedly vitamin IVs are very effective in treating Epstein Barr and chronic fatigue.
> 
> ...


That is absolutely correct. Anytime you trigger the immune system re antibodies, you also trigger the autoantibodies and the other bad guy antibodies as well as immunoglobulins.

There are blocking, binding and stimulating antibodies, autoantibodies and immunoglobulins.

I question your Naturopath continuing this treatment regimen; I really do.

Did you have eLisa labs for the Epstein Barr?


----------



## maggz3 (May 23, 2011)

I'm not sure what eLisa labs are exactly. The only test she did was the IgM which came back as an 8.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

maggz3 said:


> I'm not sure what eLisa labs are exactly. The only test she did was the IgM which came back as an 8.


It's similar to the Western Blot antigen test.

Using the ELISA Assay for Disease Detection- Teacher Guide 
This laboratory is a simulation of the ELISA test (Enzyme Linked ImmunoSorbent Assay) for detecting the presence of antigen, such as a disease-related agent, from a sample of body fluid. The "antigen" used in this experiment is an innocuous protein (biotin-bovine albumin) present in the "body fluid," which is a buffer.

I just wondered as I just had blood drawn for Epstein Barr. IgM?? I think that is what the doc said?

Did your Naturopath retest for Epstein Barr? What happened when you were diagnosed w/it? What med did you have to take and did you test antigen free after the treatement protocul?


----------



## maggz3 (May 23, 2011)

Almost 80% of people have Epstein Barr. It's the same virus that causes Mono. It's just whether it's active in you or not is where the problem arises. For some reason it can continue on and on or reactivate in some people. There's no way to ever be antigen free once you have it, this is why it is associated with Chronic Fatigue. One of the most effective treatments is vitamin IV's, which I am in the middle of and probably will not continue.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

maggz3 said:


> Almost 80% of people have Epstein Barr. It's the same virus that causes Mono. It's just whether it's active in you or not is where the problem arises. For some reason it can continue on and on or reactivate in some people. There's no way to ever be antigen free once you have it, this is why it is associated with Chronic Fatigue. One of the most effective treatments is vitamin IV's, which I am in the middle of and probably will not continue.


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm; perhaps devising your own immune "support" system would be beneficial.

There are many things that support the immune system rather than triggering or "boosting" it.

If you are interested, I could suggest some things if you like.

Thank you for explaining the above. As a friend of mine often says, "The more I know, the more I know I don't know!"


----------



## maggz3 (May 23, 2011)

It does sound that way. I am interested in how to do some immune support. I am still nursing so I have to be careful what I take and so forth. Thanks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

maggz3 said:


> It does sound that way. I am interested in how to do some immune support. I am still nursing so I have to be careful what I take and so forth. Thanks.


Oh, yes.....................you must be very selective. I will list some things that support rather than trigger the immune system and you can see whether or not they are safe for babykins!

Selenium, Omega III, Omega VI (Black Currant Seed Oil), Bilberry, B-Complex, Tumeric (Curcumin), Grape Seed extract, CoQ10 (this is a biggie.)

My recommendation is to pick one thing at a time that you think would be appropriate for you and take it for a month and then add a second choice and so on.

Tumeric is awesome; we use a lot of it in our cooking.


----------

